# [HN] Honduras | road infrastructure



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Roads in Honduras*

map:









road conditions:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

From the Honduras forums:




iihn09 said:


> Carretera entre La Ceiba - Tela, Departamento de Atlantida
> 
> 
> 
> Operacion Policial





iihn09 said:


> *Aldea El Rodeo, El Paraiso*





Guarito-Air said:


> Tren al sur!!!





iihn09 said:


> *aqui hay unas viejas del sur...alli por la famosa moramulca*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





iihn09 said:


> *Frente a el Lago de Yojoa*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some more:



HOLABETO said:


> Tegucigalpa - Santa Lucía





100%catracho said:


> *Autopista San Pedro Sula - El Progreso*





HOLABETO said:


> San Pedro Sula - Copán





Nelmejia said:


> CARRETERA SABA A OLANCHITO





josedc said:


> Camino a Catacamas, (la carretera en Francisco Morazan es una porqueria), ya un poquito cerca de campamento se va mejorando





Nelmejia said:


> CARRETERA A TICAMAYA


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

From what I see Honduras also uses the Central American Route Numbering System. The shield appears to be standard with just the different names of the countries. So far we have Guatemala and Honduras on the list. I think Costa Rica and Panama use their own national route shields. I have not seen any shields for Nicaragua and El Salvador.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

El Salvador is the only country that does not have national numbers at all, only CA-numbers. Other countries have national numbers as well.

Check:
http://sites.google.com/site/roadnumberingsystems/home/continents-and-regions/central-america


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

another country with mexican signals, those are the best for me


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

* Honduras’ Government, Consortium Sign Concession for Toll-Road Project*

Honduras’ government and the Colombian-Honduran consortium Autopistas del Atlantico S.A., or ADASA, have signed a concession for a road infrastructure project in the Central American country’s northern region, officials said Saturday.

The project consists of the expansion from two to four lanes of 105 kilometers (65 miles) of roads linking La Barca and Tela, as well as the rehabilitation of the road between San Pedro Sula and Tela and the La Democracia and Santa Rita bridges, according to the official statement.​
Full report: http://laht.com/article.asp?ArticleId=2372028&CategoryId=23558

I'm not sure if this is a full-standard autopista, at least it is a four-lane road, but I don't think you'll get 105 km of full autopista (4 lanes, grade-separated), plus rehabilitation of existing roads, for $ 260 million.

PDF about the project: http://coalianza.gob.hn/v2/wp-conte...rredor-Turístico-Autopistas-del-Atlántico.pdf










(Imageshack ruins older threads like these...)


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Are there any plans to connect towns of Valencia with Ausabila? It looks like there is no road connection between Gracias A Dios Departament and the rest of country.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, aparently you have to go via Nicaragua:
https://www.google.it/maps/dir/Tegu...xf5f2d8bc587fad7d!2m2!1d-83.780617!2d15.25743
It's like Punta Arenas, Chile, accessible only from Argentina.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Hurricane Eta has severely affected Honduras.

This bridge near Pimiente was washed away:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324374503984685064
It may have been a disused bridge? Google Maps


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

*Corredor Logistico Interoceanico o Canal Seco

From Coast to Coast

Interoceanic Logistic Corridor or Dry Canal - 391 Kilometers long - Four lanes.
(From the port of Puerto Cortes in the Atlantic Coast to the Gulf of Fonseca in the Pacific Coast.)

Los ocho datos sobre el Canal Seco de Honduras*

https://www.elheraldo.hn/fotogaleria...uras?mainImg=1

*04.06.2021*










_Según estimaciones hechas por el equipo técnico de Inversión Estrátegica de Honduras *(Invest-H)*, la institución encargada del proyecto, el tiempo que se ahorrarán los conductores ronda en una hora. Esta diferencia de tiempo se debe a que los motoristas que se movilicen desde el norte hacia el sur del país podrán tomar la carretera interoceánica sin necesidad de ingresar a Tegucigalpa._*Fotos: Cortesía Invest-H.*











_El proyecto comienza en el sector de la Villa de San Antonio en Comayagua (zona centro del país), se extiende por La Paz y finaliza en el departamento de Valle, al sur de Honduras, haciendo posible una mejor conexión con las fronteras de El Salvador y Nicaragua._










_Actualmente, se ha habilitado el paso en varios kilometros del tramo, sin embargo, aún no se permite circular en todo el trayecto, ya que hace falta construir cerca de cinco kilómetros, además, se llevan a cabo trabajos de señalización._











_Las autoridades de la Superintendencia de la Alianza Público Privado (SAPP) informaron que el paso por este sector no será gratuito, ya que la Consesionaria Vial de Honduras (Covi) instalará una caseta de peaje, con el objetivo de recaudar fondos para el mantenimiento de la vía. Se estima que la fecha en la que se iniciará con el cobro será a partir de enero de 2020._











_*Según las autoridades de Invest-H*, la cantidad de fondos empleados en este megaproyecto es millonaria. En la construcción de los primeros 49.56 kilómetros se desembolsaron 139 millones de dólares, es decir, alrededor de 3,400 millones de lempiras. 
*De igual forma*, para la segunda etapa se ha requerido hasta el momento de una inversión de unos 210 millones de dólares, lo que se traduce en más de 5,124 millones de lempiras.
*También se suman los gastos por la supervisión del proyecto*, para lo cual se ha pagado 1.7 millones de dólares, es decir, más de 40 millones de lempiras. En resumen, hasta el momento, estas cifras ascienden a los 8,000 millones de lempiras._











_La obra se ha ejecutado por partes: Las secciones IA y IB del proyecto estuvieron a cargo de la empresa mexicana CAABSA, sin embargo, esta no terminó de hacer toda la zona que estaba pactada, dejando inconclusos 5 kilómetros entre el sector de Lamani, en Comayagua y El Quebrachal, en La Paz. 
También hubo participación de la empresa constructora Giusa y Prodecon de Honduras. 
Posteriormente, la última parte de la autopista fue asumida por una compañía brasileña._











_La obra será entregada con ocho años de retraso, por lo cual, las partes tendrán que negociar con base en el contrato las multas a pagar por el incumplimiento. La entrega estaba prevista para diciembre de 2012. El plazo de entrega se postergó, después, para septiembre de 2014, tampoco fue cumplido.[/I











De Comayagua a El Amatillo, pasando por Tegucigalpa, existe una distancia de 203 kilómetros, mientras que por el Canal Seco solo son 101 kilómetros.

*ADEMAS*
















































_










Gracias.

Chuckie.
04.06.2021


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

Main Road System of Honduras - Includes the Interoceanic Dry Canal (or Logistic Corridor)

04.02.2021











The schematic road map shows the main 7 logistic corridors connecting the main agricultural and industrial zones of Honduras. Note the large areas of "Olancho" and "Gracias a Dios" bordering Nicaragua, these areas is where the main protected rainforest (and virgin jungle) reserves are located. Here in 2018 we finally found the long sought ancient "White City" (or City of the Monkey God).

Videos below:










*By Diario La Prensa of San Pedro Sula, Honduras.*


Honduras' interoceanic highway - Runs from Puerto Cortes to the port of San Lorenzo (Known also as Henecan) in the Gulf of Fonseca.
Also, it connects with El Salvador and Nicaragua. It is 392 kilometers, and it will be finished in 2021.





























































The Northern access to Tegucigalpa from the CA-5 Northern Highway which in turn connects with the Interoceanic Logistic Corridor or Dry Canal.


_ Autopista CA-5 connecting the Interoceanic Logistic Corridor in Comayagua (ex-capital of Honduras), San Pedro Sula and Tegucigalpa._

















_ Seccion del Corredor Logistico de Puerto Cortes (En el Caribe) con la Costa del Pacifico, golfo de Fonseca._











_Section in lthe "Villa de San Antonio-Lamaní"._





















The Interoceanic Logistic Corridor Connects not only the San Lorenzo (Henecan) port in the Gulf of Fonseca but includes Tegucigalpa, Comayagua (and the Palmerola International Airport currently under construction), San Pedro Sula (second largest city), the ports of Puerto Cortes and Puerto Castilla. This project is slated for completion in 2021.

*Just to illustrate what cities and other places the Logistic Corridor will connect:*









Tegucigalpa (Capital of Honduras).









Comayagua (ex-capital of Honduras).









Palmerola International Airport under construction near Comayagua - It will replace the "Toncontin" airport in Tegucigalpa.














San Pedro Sula - Industrial capital and 2nd. largest city in Honduras. _*Photo by Intensossps of San San Pedro Sula.*_









The main port of Honduras - Puerto Cortes. It is being expanded. The master plan entails 3 phases. The image shows the 1st. phase with completion of container pier No. 6 at lower right side of photo.









PUERTOS DE CENTROAMERICA - PDF Free Download


PUERTOS DE CENTROAMERICA Visión Ser la Empresa Líder en la Región Centroamericana y el Caribe en la prestación de servicios portuarios y facilitador de las operaciones con un mayor nivel de eficiencia,




docplayer.es





Thank you.

Chuckie.
04.02.2021


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

*Carretera Marcala, La Paz - La Esperanza, Intibucá

Photos by Bongiovanni

04.07.2021
*

La Ruta Lenca ya está completa con la carretera que une Marcala y La Esperanza.


La Ruta Lenca ya está completa con la carretera que une Marcala y La Esperanza. 

Thank you.

Chuckie.
04.07.2021


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

*Carretera San Juan, Intibucá - Belén, Lempira que es parte del Corredor Lenca

Photos by Bongiovanni

04.07.2021*




































































































*ENLACE* 

Thank you.

Chuckie.
04.07.2021


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ What's the road number of the "Canal Seco"? I can't find it on Google Maps.


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

verreme said:


> ^^ What's the road number of the "Canal Seco"? I can't find it on Google Maps.


Greetings from the Big Apple.

Just write Canal Seco Honduras google maps... It shows a designated *RN112*.









Canal Seco · Honduras


Honduras




www.google.com







mapa del corredor logistico honduras - Google Search



Cheers..

Chuckie.
04.07.2021


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

*Corredor Agricola (Agricultural Corridor) - 167.37 Kilometers long.

Connecting the deep-water port of Puerto Castilla*

By HonduDiario of Tegucigalpa

_*04.07.2021*_




































Photo by: "Honduras is Great".



















Deep water port of Puerto Castilla. Plans are being made to invest $400 - 500 million to expand the facility.


















HONDURAS PORTUARIO | Construccion; Expansión y Modernizacion


Primera etapa de la terminal de contenedores de Puerto Cortes Primera etapa de la terminal de contenedores de Puerto Cortes Cortesia: Operadora Portuaria Centroamericana (OPC) Febrero 10, 2020 ** Gracias. Chuckie. 02.10.2020




www.skyscrapercity.com





*Summary of Investment by Phases*














































Thank you.

Chuckie.
04.07.2021


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

*Corredor de Occidente (The Western Corridor) - 222 Km. long.*

_*Photo by El Pais Daily of Tegucigalpa*_

*04.07.2021*









Western Corridor - 119 Km. long. Paved with hydraulic concrete.









Courtesy of INSEP in Tegucigalpa.
Thank you.

Chuckie.
04.07.2021


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

*Carretera del Sur*

04.07.2021








Photo courtesy of "Honduras is Great"

Thank you.

Chuckie.
04.07.2021


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

*Carretera de Oriente (Eastern Corridor)

04.07.2021

Courtesy of INSEP, Honduras.*










Thank you.

Chuckie.
04.07.2021


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

*Videos showing recently completed highways in Honduras

Courtesy of INSEP; InVest-Honduras and YouTube.*

_*04.07.2021*_


























INTERCAMBIADOR DEL NORTE









Movilidad, logística y transporte: conectando Honduras puertas adentro y afuera


Te contamos cómo estamos promoviendo una mayor conectividad en Honduras a partir de proyectos en movilidad, logística y transporte. ¡Suscríbete a nuestro blo...




youtu.be





Thank you.

Chuckie.
04.07.2021


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

*The Regional Bus Terminal of San Pedro Sula - Second Largest City in Honduras*

04.19.2021

Video courtesy of : Guillermo Espuro






Thank you
Gracias

Chuckie.
04.19.2021


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

*The Honduran Interoceanic Logistic Corridor*

*By INSEP

07.25.2021*









_A completed section of the Logistic Corridor or Dry Canal in Honduras._









_Intercepting the Dry Canal and the CA-5 highway leading to San Pedro Sula._

Thank you.

Chuckie.
07.25.2021


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The 'Canal Seco' (Dry Canal) project in Honduras has been inaugurated yesterday. They built a 96 kilometer four lane road from Villa de San Antonio to Goascorán. This is the final link in a four lane road from the Caribbean to Pacific coast of Honduras.



https://presidencia.gob.hn/press/blog-node/presidente-hern%C3%A1ndez-inaugura-el-canal-seco-uno-de-sus-principales-legados-en



The road is numbered as an extension of CA2, extending this route number into Honduras. Google Maps and Open Street Map assign the number RN112 to this route. Prior to this four lane project, there was a low standard dirt road. The project apparently took over a decade to complete, Google Earth historical imagery shows that some parts were already built by 2014.

Honduras does not have a port on the Pacific Coast, so it will utilize the port of La Unión in El Salvador, which is just across the border. This new four lane roads leads right to that border crossing.


----------

